# XD9 Range Ammo Question



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I went to the store today to grab a couple more magazines and some range ammo for our next trip. I went to the same table I always go to every weeked were they have the cheap American Eagle 115grn FMJ range ammo and grabbed 5 boxes of ammo without thinking about it. Turns out they switched the red boxes out on me. 

Turns out I bought 147grn FMJ FLAT POINT. Just wanted to know if this will be a problem at the range or through the XD. I've only shot 115grn and was just a little curious.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nope it will pump them puppys out of it as fast as you can pull the trigger. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Baldy. What a relief.


----------

